# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > Spoilers >  Andy Sugden (Kelvin Fletcher)

## Perdita

ANDY misses a key custody hearing about Sarah * because he is being quizzed by the police about trying to hit Cain with his car! 
Ever since Jo left the village, Andy has been trying to convince everybody that his violent tantrums are behind him, and that he's a good father to his little girl. 

But Cain is prepared to do anything to make sure Debbie wins custody of Sarah * including using Andy's shameful past against him! 

Despite Debbie saying she doesnÂ¹t want to play dirty, her dad tells the authorities that Andy used to beat up his wife. 

Later, Cain takes pleasure in revealing his actions to Andy * who instantly sees red! 

The fuming farmer puts his foot down, intent on turning Cain into road-kill, but Cain is able to dash out of the way. 

Later, as the hearing approaches, Andy is carted off by the cops for questioning over the incident, having been grassed up by Cain! 

With Andy a no-show, the case gets adjourned. Has Cain destroyed Andy's chances of keeping Sarah? 

From The Sun

----------


## alan45

> Has Cain destroyed Andy's chances of keeping Sarah? 
> 
> From The Sun


Hopefully yes.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

How long is this custody between the Dingles and the Sugdens going to last for neither one of them are fit to bring up Sarah.

----------


## angel_eyes87

It may go on for a while yet, 

  Spoiler:    Apparantly Andy loses Custody  

I read it in a soap mag, but Andy is supposedly going to go suicidal again.

I agree neither are suitable parents to bring Sarah up, but Sarah loves them both, plus she has known Andy longer and as her dad, were as Debbie has just become the 3rd Mum to her, poor love doesn't know who is her Mum.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Oh no not another suicide plot by Andy does he need help in making sure he get's it right this time.  Sarah should have been left with Emily at least she cared for her. How long will it be before Debbie get's bored or lands in trouble again.  Neither her or Andy are going to do what is best for Sarah they're only thinking of themselves. None of them should have custody of her.

----------


## angel_eyes87

I can just see the smirk on Cains face when all this happens, put it this way I bet if Cain hadn't returned we would'nt have this storyline, as all the storylines this year seem to be Dingle related, well they are every year.

I agree Debbie will get bored, especially if Cain is not by her side all the time, being the instigator in everything she does.

Am I the only one who is not keen on Cain getting away with everything that he does so far, it has been annoying watching him set people up then come across as the hero. SNITCH

----------


## lizann

Losing custody of his daughter Sarah will lead Andy into a deep depression, loss of his farm and to a suicide attempt and  will he succeed or will his ex Debbie be his only hope??????????????????

----------

tammyy2j (23-05-2009)

----------


## angel_eyes87

I really wonder if it will be Debbie that gets him back on the straight and narrow. :Ponder:  

Who else agrees that Sugdens not being farmers is just plain wrong, Andy needs to get back to normal then get another farm :Ponder:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

What surprises me is that Zak hasn't done more to help or advice Andy. I know Debbie is his grandaughter and he wants her to have custody of Sara but Zak and Jack were good mates they always had respect for each other. So why isn't Zak trying to help both Andy and Debbie come to a suitable arraangement about Sara and help him with the farm.

----------

tammyy2j (23-05-2009)

----------


## angel_eyes87

I agree about the whole Zak/Jack part. But the producers have decided that this is the only way that they can possibly go with Andy's character as the last producer totally destroyed his character with the abuse storyline, now the producers have decided the only way that he can come go good is by hitting rock bottom, which is what we are going to see in the next few weeks, it does make me wonder who will save him, with Daz gone :Crying:   who can possibly help him, and from what I have read the Sugdens seem to have washed their hands of him :Ponder:

----------


## Telly Watcher

> Another thing about Andy. He said "if he did it" when they were talking about Lawrence. I'm pretty sure he said something similar the other day aswell.


It seems like it really was Angry Andy for all of last week and even before then! (I do prefer Angry Andy to Goofy Grin Andy anytime though! lol!)

I think every Andy scene last week showed him angry, so much for the effectiveness of his stay at the mental health unit. Andy didn't restart work at Butlers Farm until Wednesday 7th and even then he didn't seem ready for that. His anger on the Thursday 8th motocross ride was very clear. I really wonder what he was going to say to Pete before Finn showed up to check on how both Pete and Andy were when they were at the lakeside?

Friday 2nd October
In the Woolpack
Chas: He must have hated him so much.
Aaron: Robert had that effect on people.
Chas: Yeah, but, Lawrence?  I just can't picture it.
Aaron: Maybe that's cos you were picturing someone else?
Chas: No. It's cos he's an old man.
Aaron: Right, well how hard is it to pull a trigger?
Chas: I wouldn't know.
Aaron: I'm just saying. Stuff like that happens to Robert for a reason.
Victoria: What reason would that be? You reckon he deserves it?
Aaron: I bet I'm not the only one thinking it.
Victoria: Oh and you've been such a great influence on him, haven't you, you hypocrite. Tell you what, when he wakes up he's gonna know who his friends are. And aren't.
Doug: What was all that about? I'm just saying. What a family, eh? Lachlan, his mum, and now Lawrence. Lawrence? Hard to believe.
Victoria: Well, the police believe it.
Andy: Has he definitely been charged?
Doug: He's confessed.
Andy: It doesn't mean he did it.
Victoria: Ah, well, while you you sit here being all open-minded, I am gonna go and visit 'our brother'. I wondered if you wanted to come?
Andy: No.
Victoria: Andy, please. It'll do him good to know that you've bin. It'll do you'se both good.
Andy: The only thing doing me good is Robert not waking up.
[Andy leaves pub]

Tuesday 6th October
Andy eating breakfast in the cafe.
Ashley: Diane tells me there's no change with Robert. I can mention him in my prayers at the same time.
Andy: You having a laff?
Ashley: Ah, um! Sorry, I, I didn't think. I mean I know that things are very difficult for you at the moment...
Andy: He's scum. The lowest of the low. You can pray for him to die if you like. Otherwise, I'd save your breath.
[Andy walks out of the cafe, leaving his breakfast unfinished.]

Wednesday 7th October
Andy is at Debbie's house when Diane calls round.
Diane: I need to talk to you about your brother. They're going to try to bring him out of his coma tomorrow. I know you don't want to be there but I thought I'd better tell you because...the rest of the family's going.
Andy: Well the only people that need to be there when he comes around are the police, so they can arrest him for what he's done to Katie.
[Andy walks out of Debbie's house, leaving Diane upset.]

Thursday 8th October
The private kitchen at the Woolpack
Diane: Are you sure that you don't mind covering for the supplies meetings?
Chas: Don't be daft. Go! Be with Robert.
Diane: He'll be starting to come around in a bit.
Chas: That's great, Diane. Are the police there?
Diane: Not that I'm aware of. 
Chas, Well, they must wanna know from Robert that Lawrence shot him, surely?
[Andy walks in to deliver meat from Butlers Farm]
Andy: He even did it.
Chas: If? He confessed, didn't he? 
Diane: Oh, let's not start this again. Robert will set us straight soon enough.
Andy: Meat's in the kitchen.
Diane: He'll be confused at first and scared too. If you're there with me and Vic it'll help.
Andy: I'm not going. He killed my wife.
Diane: You're the only one that thinks that. It's not for nothing that you checked yourself into that unit. Your head's all over the shop. Surely, you must see that there's room for doubt. He needs his family when he comes to.
Andy: Well I'm not his family.

Thursday 8th October
Andy and Victoria are in the Butlers Farm kitchen
Victoria: Andy, please come with me.
Andy: Why? When Robert opens his eyes I just wanna be closing them again.

----------


## Kim

Aaron and Andy have both been acting very strangely lately. I think they're doing the round of every suspect acting suspiciously in turn before they reveal who shot him.

----------


## Telly Watcher

> What did Andy mean when he said \\\\"Pete, you should know what I've done...\\\\" (about Robert?)?


Looks like the Andy/Pete conversation from the lakeside on Thursday 8th October carries on during the Monday 12th October episode when Pete is told how Andy nearly killed his step-father by accidentally shooting him (shown in the 18th May 2004 episode).

So Pete and Andy are going to have a bromance, with Andy being a substitute for Ross with Pete and Pete being a substitute for Robert with Andy.

Robert's shooting storyline has been so intense that anything said during an episode now becomes suspected of being shooting-related! lol

Source:
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...t-to-pete.html

----------


## Telly Watcher

Emmerdale's Kelvin Fletcher: 'I'm not worried after Andy shooting reveal'

By Daniel Kilkelly
Thursday, Oct 22 2015, 21:00 BST

Emmerdale star Kelvin Fletcher has admitted that he won't waste time worrying about his future in the show after the shocking events of Thursday night's special episode.

The ITV soap's 'rewind' edition revealed that Fletcher's character Andy Sugden was partly to blame for his brother Robert's shooting, recruiting bad boy Ross Barton to carry out the crime on his behalf.

Andy also agreed to return the favour by killing Ross's brother Pete, although viewers will have to keep watching to discover how he feels about the secret pact four weeks on.

Asked whether he's worried that Andy's dark turn puts a shelf life on the character, Fletcher replied: "I don't know - ultimately I have my philosophy on life, which is that you can't waste time worrying about things that are not in your control.

"It might mean your days are numbered, but it's an opportunity to showcase what little talent you may have. As an actor, those opportunities and those glimpses are what you strive for.

"It's an opportunity for the writers and for everybody else. I don't spend any days worrying and that's not because I am ignorant - it's just that if it's going to happen then it's going to happen."


Â© ITV
Pete and Andy

Andy has grown closer to Pete in recent weeks as they bonded over their respective family problems. However, viewers have also seen him hesitate before saving Pete when his fellow farmer suffered a shock cliffside accident.

Fletcher continued: "You can see the dilemma that Andy is in. Pete is a good bloke and Andy was an usher at his wedding. Ross's situation is nowhere near as bad as Andy's, because his brother is not that bad.

"Let's not forget that Andy's heart is good and he is a genuine, sensitive person, but ultimately he's in a dark place regarding Robert. Ross has manipulated his emotions to get him to agree, but he has agreed knowing full well what it will mean. That shows what he thinks of Robert and how prepared he is to get rid of him."


Â© ITV
Andy and Pete bond over their family woes

The actor also stressed that he doesn't think Andy would ever have pulled the trigger on Robert himself.

"I don't think he would, no," he explained. "I guess that's the dynamic between them. I don't think Andy could because he'd be looking at his brother, who he still loves really. With everything that is good in his life there is a connection with Robert, but there's also a connection with everything that is bad.

"I would like to think that Andy wouldn't have the courage if it actually came to it. He is not a dark character like Ross, which is good as it shows balance to the show - we are all different."

Source:
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...ng-reveal.html

----------


## Telly Watcher

Emmerdale spoilers: Ross Barton is exposed as Robert Sugdenâs shooter â but what happens next?

Duncan Lindsay for Metro.co.uk
Thursday 22 Oct 2015 8:59 pm



Emmerdale really knows how to portray brotherly love. 

Their flashback episode has just revealed to viewers that Andy was behind the shooting of his sibling Robert. But it wasnât his own finger which pulled the trigger. He adopted the services of rent-a-thug Ross Barton â who in turn wanted Andy to deal with HIS hated brother.

Families eh?

To be fair to Andy, Ross was very much the driving force behind the double murder pact â which is a bit of a soap first.

But, with Ross having (kind of) seen his side of the bargain through, what now for Andy? Ross is now expecting him to have killed Pete and is furious to return and discover that actually, theyâre not getting on so badly.

It does fill in a few gaps however â like why Andy was so sure that both Aaron and Lawrence were innocent and why he hesitated for so long in saving Pete after the motorbike incident.

Checking in to a mental health ward, Andy has the perfect alibi â but itâs poor Aaron who is looking at a lengthy jail service.

And letâs not forget that Ross doesnât forget anything. While Andy is adamant that the deal is off because Ross didnât successfully kill Robert, Ross isnât going to see things that way.

Speaking about Andyâs motives for wanting Robert dead, Kelvin Fletcher spoke to Metro.co.uk and others at a recent press event. He discussed the Ross twist, pondering: âYou can see the dilemma Andy is in, Pete is a good bloke. Letâs not forget that Andyâs heart is good, he is a genuine sensitive person but ultimately, he is in a dark place regarding Robert.

The fact he takes on this pact, and agrees to do it â Ross has manipulated his emotions to get him to agree, but he has agreed knowing full well what it will mean. This shows what he thinks of Robert and how prepared he is to get rid of Robert.â

He added: âHe doesnât see a way out and feels like he owes it to Katie really, but this was a time when he was his happiest ever and it all clicked into place and Robert has taken it all away from him, but there is a deep love for Robert even though they are not biological brothers and thatâs what makes it even more complex.

âThis person he can look at and still forgive and forget and want to move on, but this time he just canât, the police donât believe him, his family donât, the only way he can get a conclusion is to take matters into his own hands.â

Kelvin hinted to us that Andy will live to regret his pact when Ross eventually returns.

He said: âI think he is scared of what lengths Ross will go to â he has children, I think Ross references them a couple of times as a threat, so there is a whole host of things Ross is prepared to do, not just physically â mental things â and is it worth the struggle? Andy is scared of the implications of the original agreement and if it gets out, does he get arrested? Go to prison? So ultimately he is now in a worse situation.â

Discussing his own entrance into the long running storyline, Mike Parr, who plays Ross, told us: âI was nervous when Kate [Oates, producer] said, âYou shoot himâ. I was like âMy days in this show are numbered thenâ and then she gave me foresight that I canât disclose right now.

âYou know that soap has to have this moral justice â characters have to have a comeuppance or what does that say to our audience? I was worried, but with this, if he [Robert] is getting away with killing Katie, hopefully I am getting away with shooting him!â

But Mike is prepared for the outcome not to go down well with viewers, despite his own massive fanbase. He said: âI am going to have all the Robron fans going âI canât believe you have done this to my dream!â I am expecting there to be lots of backlash which I really love, I like to pull them in, doing the affectionate scenes, then it is nice to push them away.

âThere was a point where I thought, it doesnât matter what I do at the minute, everybody seems to just be going, cheering for Ross, hopefully this will push them away and remind people I am meant to be a villain, so maybe I was doing my job wrong before.â

Pondering on what might lie in store for Andy, Mike added: âYou canât spell cross without saying Ross. He is going to put the heat on Andy. He genuinely thinks he has killed someone so what is that going to have done to his mental state, will he be in a worse state when he comes back to the village and all the truth comes out? It is not going to be good for anybody.â

Source:
http://metro.co.uk/2015/10/22/emmerd...-next-5449462/

----------

binky321 (23-10-2015), maidmarian (23-10-2015)

----------


## Dalesfan

I knew Andy was up to something. Going to be interesting seeing how this plays out now

----------


## Telly Watcher

Andy decides to let everyone know the truth about his relationship with Chrissie, so he broaches the subject with Robert, who's pretty stunned. But it's not Rob that the Sugden stud has to worry about**: it's Lawrence, who's angry and plotting revenge, thinking Andy's having an affair with Bernice! Will he [Lawrence] realise his mistake in time?!

all about soap. fortnight ending 8 April 2016

Emmerdale airs these scenes around Tue 5 April.

----------


## Telly Watcher

Emmerdale farmer Andy Sugden will be brutally beaten up next week after Lawrence White takes a dark revenge against him.

Andy has recently started dating Lawrence's daughter Chrissie (Louise Marwood), but surprisingly that's not the reason that overprotective Lawrence wants to hurt him.

So what's the problem? Well, it all kicks off after Lawrence's wife Bernice (Samantha Giles) discovers that Andy and Chrissie have started sleeping together in secret.


Â©  ITV
Does Bernice know Andy and Chrissie's secret?

Despite initial fears that Bernice will use this to cause trouble for the pair, she loyally promises to keep their secret - and even covers for them in front of Lawrence (John Bowe) when Andy's watch is found at Home Farm.

Bernice may think she's doing a good thing by helping the lovers out, but in reality she's just arousing Lawrence's suspicions with her cagey excuses. So much so that Lawrence jumps to completely the wrong conclusion - assuming that Bernice is the one who's sleeping with Andy. This can't end well...

Deciding not to stand for this, Lawrence makes a call to some shady contacts and it's not long before Andy is found battered and bruised following a nasty beating. It's only when Lawrence sees his daughter lovingly cradling an injured Andy that he knows he's got this one badly wrong.


Â©  ITV
Andy lies battered in the road

When Chrissie discovers that her ruthless dad was the one who hired the thugs, she hits out by angrily comparing Lawrence to her scheming ex Robert. But it's Andy who has the most surprising reaction, as he decides not to hold a grudge against Lawrence.

Kelvin Fletcher, who plays Andy, revealed: "Andy actually defends Lawrence after Lawrence has had him beaten up. Weirdly Andy can understand why he went to those lengths. He knows he went way over the mark and there was absolutely no need. 

"But I don't think Lawrence intended Andy to get as badly beaten up as he did. It was just a bit of a talking-to from these heavies, but Andy sees that he's going to get a kicking and makes the first move. It's actually Andy who throws the first punch - really in self-defence - and then ends up getting attacked quite badly. 

"Lawrence doesn't see any of this. He genuinely thinks it's just been a talking-to. So when he sees that Andy's in hospital, he's horrified and feels guilty and dreadful. He makes an attempt to apologise but Andy says 'forget it'. 

"I think Lawrence even tries to pay him off to keep it quiet but Andy says: 'You've got to come clean. I want Chrissie and Bernice to hear it from you. That's your way of apologising'."


Â©  ITV
An injured Andy is taken to hospital


Â©  ITV
Bernice and Lawrence

Lawrence later struggles with the thought that his daughter will never forgive him for his actions, but as the pressure mounts, the situation also takes a worrying toll on his health.

Viewers will see the Home Farm boss suddenly sink to the floor in the middle of a cardiac arrest while on his own. Robert later arrives on the scene by chance, but will he help his estranged father-in-law or ruthlessly leave him to die?


Â©  ITV
Lawrence is having a cardiac arrest


Â©  ITV
Will Robert help Lawrence?

Emmerdale airs these scenes on Wednesday, April 6 and Thursday, April 7 on ITV.

By Daniel Kilkelly, Digital Spy
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...e-is-to-blame/

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale muscleman Kelvin Fletcher has admitted that even he gets nervous about stripping off on screen.

The actor, who plays Andy Sugden on the ITV soap, is currently appearing in steamy scenes as his character is enjoying a secret fling with his sister-in-law Chrissie.

While you wouldn't expect the buffed-up star to be too bothered about the story, Fletcher has confessed that he sometimes asks his bosses if he can put more clothes on.

"I feel like I had the laziest six months," he explained. "For some scenes I'll always say: 'Oh, can I have a t-shirt on there?' Sometimes I do feel a bit cringey because I'm not in the best shape. People say 'oh, it's fine'.

"I was away in Australia and I binged. And then you come back and you're taking your top off and it's going out on national TV. People are going to criticise that and compare it if I don't adhere to that standard. I just don't want that pressure.

"I'm active again now, but I had a few months off. That's how I am. These scenes always seem to come when I'm off."


Asked whether he fears losing his shape in the future when he has the show's sexy scenes to worry about, Fletcher replied: "I don't want it to be that you only see men shirtless if they've got what society deems a good physique, because that's not right.

"I feel like if I do that, I'm aiding that and endorsing that - whereas men should be able to take their top off if they're out of shape or not. It doesn't matter - you can still be intimate and semi-naked and attractive to someone.

"People are always going to make a comment, and if they're not making it in the post office or the pub, it's on Twitter. It is a great platform for that, but if you're going to see that then you'll need to be thick-skinned. I think most people are anyway and you have to anticipate that. There's no formula - I do my own thing and what's right for me."

Viewers will soon see Andy's fling get discovered by his old flame Bernice, sparking off a chain of events which ultimately sees him beaten up in a huge misunderstanding.


_Digital Spy_

----------

flappinfanny (29-03-2016)

----------


## flappinfanny

He has nothing to worry about.

----------


## Telly Watcher

Kelvin Fletcher on topless scenes: âI feel cringey as Iâm not in my best shapeâ

Itâs part and parcel of the varied job of many soap actors â but we canât imagine anything more awkward than having to perform scenes topless in front of millions of viewers. 

And despite having an enviable bod, actor Kelvin Fletcher has agreed that he finds it tricky and admits that he is often uncomfortable with fuelling the pressure on men to look good by undertaking scenes semi-naked.

We recently caught up with the actor who, as Andy Sugdenâs affair with Chrissie White heats up, has been having to ditch the t-shirts more often recently.

Hereâs what he had to say in a chat that he shared with Louise Marwood (Chrissie):

Kelvin, do you mind that they keep making you take your kit off?

I feel like I had the laziest six months and for some scenes Iâll always say âOh, can I have a t-shirt on there?â Sometimes I do feel a bit cringey because Iâm not in the best shape. People say âoh, itâs fineâ.

Is this you not in your best shape?

KF: Itâs just if Iâve not done anything for three or four months â I was away in Australia and I binged.

LM: And you had your honeymoonâ¦

KF: Yeah, exactly. And then you come back and youâre taking your top off and itâs going out on national TV. People are going to criticise that and compare it.

LM: It becomes something else then, doesnât it?

KF: If I donât adhere to that standard then itâs âoh, heâsâ¦ â. I just donât want that pressure, itâs [my body] a by product of living an active lifestyle.

Youâre back training now?

KF: Yeah, so Iâm active again now, but I had a few months off. Thatâs how I am. These scenes always seem to come when Iâm off!

As we all grow older we lose our shape, do you ever envisage a time when you say, âok, this is meâ?

KF: Men do, my dad walks around at home with his top off sometimes. I donât want it to be that you only see men shirtless if theyâve got what society deems a good physique, because thatâs not right. I feel like if I do that Iâm aiding that and endorsing that whereas men should be able to take their top off if theyâre out of shape or not. It doesnât matter, you can still be intimate and semi-naked, and attractive to someone. Yeah, itâs conflicting to what Iâm saying about not wanting to take my top off when Iâm not in shape, but thatâs just me personally. If I was a little bit older and I was way out of shape thenâ¦ Itâs just the fact with me, I just like it to be on my terms, like âright, Iâm ready now.â

Thereâs been a lot of talk recently about objectifying men on TV. How do you feel on that debate, with people tweeting the whole time during the show?

KF: People are always going to make comment, and if theyâre not making it in the post office or the pub, itâs on Twitter. It is a great platform for that, but if youâre going to see that then youâll need to be thick-skinned. I think most people are anyway, and you have to anticipate that. Thereâs no formula, I do my own thing and whatâs right for me.

LM: You have to get really thick-skinned. I had one tweet the other day that said âI really have a problem with Louise Marwoodâs lipsâ. And thereâs nothing you can do â short of going out and getting them pumped ridiculously, which I would never do. But you know, if you didnât have a thick skin you could take that as a criticism and go âoh no, my lipsâ, and look at them differently. You have to just ignore all of it and be happy in yourself. You know yourself, when you feel comfortable, and use that as a guideline.

Kelvin, you must get the other side of it though, people saying theyâre falling in love with your character. Have you had any weird encounters with fans, or weird fanmail?

KF: Most fanmail now, for everyone, is through social media.

Not like the old days, when you used to get knickers!

KF: Iâve never had that, you know. Iâve always wanted it. [laughs] I donât know how many actors have it. I think probably Patrick Mower (Rodney) had it in the â60s, when it was the norm. If somebody says Iâve done a good scene, then that overrides everything for me. Iâm no model, Iâm there to do a job and act, so if I can do an honest scene, and portray that particular scene and itâs believable, then that is absolutely paramount. For every person that thinks Iâm attractive or have a great body, thereâs somebody who thinks Iâm out of shape, so you have to take the rough with the smooth.

By Duncan Lindsay for Metro.co.uk
http://metro.co.uk/2016/03/29/emmerd...shape-5778688/

----------


## Telly Watcher

Andy Sugdenâs life will be on the line next week when thugs leave him battered and bruised.

A jealous Lawrence White will pay for Andy to be attacked after leaping to the wrong conclusion about him and Bernice.

Emmerdale fans know, of course, that Andy is actually seeing Chrissie in secret, But by the time the penny drops for Lawrence, heâll have placed Andy in grave danger.

Describing the scene in which Andyâs injuries are revealed, actor Kelvin Fletcher says:

âItâs like a scene from The Revenant. Itâs really weird. The director had me crawling out of this ditch with my hand coming out first. I donât think Iâll win an Oscar for it, though!â

But thankfully, it doesnât look as though Andy will be permanently damaged as a result of the attack.

Adds Fletcher: âMoira finds him unconscious. Heâs got bruised ribs and a cut on the forehead, a black eye and a bloody nose.

âIt looks quite bad, but everybody in soapland mends pretty quick, donât they. Within two weeks, you can expect him to be as right as rain and good to go!â

By David Brown
http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016-...m-the-revenant

Emmerdale airs these scenes from Wednesday, April 6 on ITV.

----------

lizann (01-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

lawry did tell bernice she could take a lover but then he has andy beaten up

----------


## binky321

true, but didn't he say something along the lines of he expected her to hook up with random / one night stands only & he didn't want her to have a rival relationship to him, so Andy would go against that & he's probably feeling threatened by Andy given what he knows happened on her hen night & their history, not that there is any justification for his actions in anyway.

----------

Perdita (01-04-2016)

----------


## Telly Watcher

Andy Sugden certainly knows how to push his luck with Lawrence. First, he had that final night of passion with Lawrence's bride-to-be, Bernice, on the eve of their wedding, and now he's sleeping with the other apple of Lawrence's eye, his precious daughter Chrissie.

Still, Andy must count himself unlucky this week to get a beating from Lawrence's hired goons when the Home Farm owner thinks Andy's doing the dirty with Bernice again. In fact, not only does Lawrence get this wrong, his hired help goes above and beyond the call of duty.

"Lawrence doesn't intend Andy to get as beaten up as he does," says Kelvin Fletcher, who plas Andy. "His heavies are just meant to give him a bit of a talking-to. But Andy thinks he's about to get a kicking so he throws the first punch."

When Lawrence sees Chrissie cradling Andy at the hospital, he realises the mistake he's made and it's not long before both Bernice and Chrissie realise what he's done.

For Chrissie, it's yet another black mark against Lawrence as she questions whether he's her real father. When she finds a letter to her mum signed 'all my love, always, Ronnie' from the year she was born, Chrissie wonders whether this Ronnie Hale could be her dad.

And it's poor, hospitalised Andy who advises caution.

"Andy says to give Lawrence the benefit of the doubt," says Kelvin. "At least you know him - or thought you did. What you find out about this new guy may not be what you want."

But will Chrissie heed his warning?

TV Magazine, The Sun, 2-8 April 2016

Emmerdale airs these scenes from Wednesday, April 6 on ITV.

TW:
So, if this article is true, this puts Chrissie's year of birth as 1980, so she is now 35-36yo.

----------

binky321 (03-04-2016)

----------


## Telly Watcher

* Andy Sugden, character summary*

Name: Andrew "Andy" Sugden (formerly Andy Hopwood)
Born: 28 Jan 1986 (30yo)
First appeared in Emmerdale: 4 July 1996
Father: Billy Hopwood
Mother: Trisha Hopwood
Adoptive Father: Jack Sugden (from 1997)
Adoptive Mother: Sarah Sugden (from 1997)
Adoptive Siblings: Jackie Merrick, Robert Sugden, Victoria Sugden
Adoptive Stepmother: Diane Sugden (2004â09)
Half-brother: Daz Eden (same father)
Wife: Katie Addyman (2004â07, 2014â15), Jo Stiles (2008â09)
Son: Jack Sugden
Daughter: Sarah Sugden
Grandmother: Granny Hopwood
Occupations: Farmer, Groundsman
Home: Butler's Farm
Acted by: Kelvin Warren Fletcher (32yo, DOB: 17/01/84)

Storylines at : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andy_Sugden

Other Sources:
http://emmerdalepastpresent.wikia.com/wiki/Andy_Sugden
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelvin_Fletcher

*Chrissie White, character summary*

Name: Chrissie Sugden (nee White)
Born: About 1979 [now thought to be 1980*, so 35-36yo]
First appeared in Emmerdale: 23 October 2014
Father: Lawrence White
Mother: Ellen White
Sibling: Rebecca White
Spouse: Robert Sugden (2015-2016)
Children: Lachlan White (2000) (with Donny Cairn)
Aunt: unnamed (mentioned by Robert)
Occupations: Businesswoman, Beautician
Acted by: Louise Marwood (35yo, DOB: 16/11/79)

Storylines at: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...hrissie_Sugden

Other Sources:
http://emmerdalepastpresent.wikia.co...Chrissie_White
http://www.famousbirthdays.com/peopl...e-marwood.html
*TV Magazine, The Sun, 2-8 April 2016

----------


## Telly Watcher

Kelvin Fletcher has played Andy Sugden for 20 years, but has been racing competitively since 2012. He is now going to take part in the British Touring Car Championship.

"It's a boyhood dream to race in the British Touring Cars. It's something I've watched as a spectator, as a fan, a big motor sports fan growing up so to get the opportunity now a little bit later in my adult life, I think it's absolutely fantastic."
– Kelvin Fletcher

itv.com
http://www.itv.com/news/calendar/upd...-brands-hatch/


https://twitter.com/kelvin_fletcher/...06762529439744

BTCC team Power Maxed Racing has announced that it has signed Emmerdale star Kelvin Fletcher to drive the 2016 Chevrolet Cruze this season.

Fletcher, better known to the public by his stage name Andy Sugden, has been in Emmerdale for the past 20 years and has been racing competitively since 2012.

The 32-year-old actor, who hails from Oldham, has had a successful racing career to date competing in the Porsche Carerra Cup and GT3 Cup Challenge, the Ginetta GT5 Challenge, a stint in prototypes in the V de V Challenge and he even completed a guest round in the F1 support race the Porsche Supercup.

Kelvin has racked up 5 race wins, 3 fastest race laps and 29 podiums, based on the 45 races Kelvin has entered he has a podium percentage of 64.4% which puts him well above the majority of racing drivers.

Power Maxed Racing has already signed Hunter Abbott to compete in the sister Chevrolet Cruze and has made a number of changes to the car for this season including the adoption of the upgraded RML components.

PMR was chosen as a development partner to RML being the first team to test the new BTCC components, as well as forming a close working relationship with Swindon Engines, developing a host of new initiatives including a new engine for this season.

Kelvin also has close ties with the University of Bolton which has supported his racing for a number of years. Part of the deal sees Power Maxed Racing working alongside the university to help them develop their ever growing motorsport qualifications. Power Maxed Racing will offer students the chance to gain practical industry experience and help ready them for a career in motorsport.

Adam Weaver, Team Principal, Power Maxed Racing commented, “We are delighted to welcome Kelvin to PMR and give him his chance to step up into the BTCC. He has a strong sportscar track record and he is more than ready to make the transition to the UK's finest domestic racing series. We think Kelvin is an excellent choice to race alongside Hunter, we feel they will work together and will both be turning a few heads this year."

Weaver continues, “We promised a big name for this year and Kelvin’s celebrity status will certainly draw a crowd. We’re looking forward to working with another celebrity driver following our relationship with celebrity chef Paul Hollywood.

"We have thousands of ideas buzzing around the office for other projects we could work on with Kelvin, our favourite at the moment is an Emmerdale vs Corrie track day."

Kelvin Fletcher commented, “I’m really looking forward to making the step up to the BTCC, signing with such a solid team as Power Maxed Racing will no doubt make the transition to the BTCC a smooth one.” Kelvin continues, “I'm a massive motorsport fan and have been watching the BTCC for as long as I can remember, it has been a lifelong dream to race against my childhood heroes and it is about to become a reality thanks to Power Maxed Racing and the University of Bolton."

itv.com
http://www.itv.com/btcc/power-maxed-...-btcc-campaign

2016 BTCC Calendar, 3 races per event
April 2/3 | Brands Hatch Indy
April 16/17 | Donington Park
May 7/8 | Thruxton
June 4/5 | Oulton Park
June 18/19 | Croft
July 30/31 | Snetterton
August 13/14 | Knockhill
August 27/28 | Rockingham
September 17/18 | Silverstone
October 1/2 | Brands Hatch GP

BTCC 2016 Season Launch round-up
http://www.btcccrazy.co.uk/btcc/btcc...unch-round-up/

Power Maxed Racing is on Facebook at:
https://www.facebook.com/powermaxedracing/

Some of Kelvin Fletcher's recent tweets:

The car line up, 22 Mar 2016
https://twitter.com/UKPMR/status/712239859776299009

The car, 22 Mar 2016
https://twitter.com/racingist/status/712280105322676224

The pre-green stage... ("ROAR!"), 22 Mar 2016
https://twitter.com/autosport/status/712211834758176769

----------


## Telly Watcher

Live Round Race Results available at:
http://livetiming.tsl-timing.com/TOCA

----------


## Telly Watcher

Kelvin Fletcher (Andy Sugden) appeared on ITV's Lorraine show today and talked to Amanda Holden about Andy's relationship with Chrissie White and how Lawrence has arranged for Andy to be beaten up this week, plus some of Andy's early history in Emmerdale, some of Kelvin's personal married life and time spent on the weekend when racing in the British Touring Car Championship races at Brands Hatch Indy.

"Emmerdale's Andy is in for a dramatic week" | Lorraine, 04/04/16, 5m 51s
http://www.itv.com/lorraine/showbiz/...elvin-fletcher

----------


## lizann

he was so neat positioned after getting beaten up

----------


## Telly Watcher

Kelvin Fletcher took part at Brands Hatch Indy on Saturday 2 April in the Qualifying Session at 15:40 for the Dunlop MSA British Touring Car Championship (BTCC). The Sunday 3 April races included Race 1 (due to start from 11:32 hours), Race 2 (due to start from 14:12 hours) and Race 3 (due to start from 17:12 hours), results for which were as follows:



There was a problem with the turbo during Race 1 so Kelvin retired after seventeen laps. Race 2 was completed after 26 laps at position 25. Race 3 ended after one lap when cold tyres led to the car spinning off the track on a right-hand bend.

BTCC:
http://www.btcc.net/

BTCC Crazy:
http://www.btcccrazy.co.uk/btcc/bran...-info-weather/

----------


## Telly Watcher

TV presenter and ex-BTCC driver Paul O'Neill talked on ITV live to Kelvin Fletcher in his Chevrolet Cruze 5dr racing car on Sunday 3 April at Brands Hatch Indy racecourse after two of his three races that day.

PON: We're talking about Emmerdale and drama. Got Kelvin Fletcher here. I was taking the mickey a bit about Andy Sugden and tractors and stuff , the usual, mate. How nerve-wracking is this? Is it like a live episode of Emmerdale?

KF: I guess there's some similarities but now I'm trying my best to stay pretty relaxed. I've just been obviously my first week in the car this weekend so been concentrating on improving on my pace and everytime I've been in the car I've been quicker and quicker. So we had a slight problem in the first race with a turbo failure and then so obviously I retire. The second race was good, I had another alarm but my pace is getting quicker that's the main thing so, but yeah, I mean I've got to pinch myself. Being sat here on a BTCC grid, this is stuff I dreamed about as a kid so it's very surreal and but naturally I want to compete and I want to keep improving and, you know, do my best.

PON: There's a lot of attention around you. You're used to that, aren't you, but what is it, you here sat here now thinking I just hope I get round the first corner. Do you think, I want to get in the Top 10? You just work like other sportsmen. You just wanna be right at the front, don't you, and it's difficult when you try to learn in these cars, in particular.

KF: Yeah, yeah. These are cars, you know yourself how, you know, how tough they are, and I've only got three years racing experience behind me, you know, so I am very much new to all this, and some would say this is maybe a bit too much too soon but, you know, hopefully I'm a fast learner. I need to prove my stars. I think I stalled on the last start, so that's something I need to get used to but, you know, it's all a big learning curve for me and I'm just really grateful to be here.

PON: Top man. Well good luck!

ITV

----------


## Telly Watcher

https://www.instagram.com/p/BD0dax3A0t2/


https://twitter.com/carryfiasco/stat...38393831673856


https://twitter.com/BTCCCrazy/status/716648390931648512


https://twitter.com/kelvin_fletcher

----------


## Telly Watcher

Emmerdale actor Kelvin Fletcher is aiming to make a big impression in the British Touring Car Championship (BTCC) at Donington Park this weekend (April 16-17).

The 32-year-old, who is best known for playing Andy Sugden in the popular ITV soap, has already dabbled his hand at racing in Mini championships and in Porsches, but racing in the BTCC brings with it the added pressure of widespread coverage, not to mention the ferocious cut and thrust nature of the racing action!

But Fletcher, who races with the Power Maxed team and drives a Chevrolet Cruze in the championship, has already proven his worth with a strong debut performance at the season opener at Brands Hatch, where he recorded a best race finish of 25th out of the record 32-strong entry. But he also showed massive progress with his lap times, and was lapping only half a second away from the outright pace during the races - this with only three years racing experience under his belt.

Now more used to his car, Fletcher is hoping to further explore his potential this weekend: âIâve raced at Donington a couple of times before, and I love it. Iâve ridden it on a bike and driven it in a car so I know which way it goes and Iâm confident we can start to push on. Itâs a tricky track but also a bit more forgiving so Iâm going to be pushing and really trying to find the limits of the car. Hopefully with a bit of seat time, my lap times will keep tumbling down!â

Fletcher was announced as a BTCC driver during the Season Launch day, held at Donington on 22 March. Like most drivers, the Oldham resident was drawn to the series by its international stature, and has been a keen follower since his early days. âThe BTCC is a massive championship and itâs something Iâve wanted to do since I was a kid. When the opportunity came up to race in the championship, it was an absolute no brainer for me. There was an option to race in Porsches again, but Iâm living the dream at the moment, and who knows, I may never have had another chance to race in the series again. I may be in it too much too soon, but Iâm already in the thick of it, I was within a second of the big boys at the first round, so I hope to keep progressing and push on from here.

âIdeally I want to be in this for the long haul. I feel Iâve got the tools and the talent to do that. The first year in anything is always a learning year but if there are options to make it a three year programme or more, that would be incredible. Iâm still getting used to all the controls in the car, so Iâm learning all about the red lights that come on and the different alarms going off in the car, the last thing I want to do is blow an engine! But at the moment Iâm just taking each race as it comes.â

Of course itâs not just the racing that takes up Fletcherâs time. As a long term character with over 20 years on Emmerdale, he has to find a balance between work and racing. âItâs a bit of a struggle reallyâ he admits. âBeing involved with Emmerdale is obviously very busy, I love being involved with it, and in a way itâs enabled me to get this drive in the BTCC. Iâve think Iâve already proven my ability as a racing driver, but appreciate thereâs a bit of a PR spin with this too. But at the same time Iâm still that guy off the TV so there isnât as much pressure on me as there may be with one of the big boys.

âRacing in the BTCC has been an amazing experience so far. There are some unbelievably quick guys in this championship but Iâve raced against some quick guys in the past in Porsches as well. But this is only my third year of racing so whatever I do is a bit of a step into the unknown. But Iâm loving every minute of it, and want to get quicker and quicker.â

To see Kelvin Fletcher go wheel to wheel with the established stars of the British Touring Car Championship, book your tickets in advance from the Donington Park website. Tickets are available from Â£11.25 with free admission for children aged 13 and under. The paddock will be open during the event so fans can meet the drivers, and spectators can also participate in the pit lane walkabout on Sunday morning, where drivers will be signing autographs. For more information and to book tickets, visit www.donington-park.co.uk 

By David Godsall, Loughborough Echo
http://www.loughboroughecho.net/news...-cars-11172771

----------


## Telly Watcher

Kelvin Fletcher took part at Donington Park on Saturday 16 April in the Free Practice Session from 10am for the Dunlop MSA British Touring Car Championship (BTCC). The car went off the track, however, Kelvin retired and missed the Qualifying Session (due from 15:35 hours). The Sunday 17 April races included Race 1 (from 11:40 hours), Race 2 (from 14:30 hours) and Race 3 (from 17:20 hours).



Soft tyres were used for Race 1 and the finish position was #24. Normal tyres were used from Race 2 but the car swerved to the right and went off the track on a right hand bend about 50 seconds after Race 2 start, so Kelvin retired but he later took part successfully in Race 3 and finished in position #20.


https://twitter.com/kelvin_fletcher/...21583849975812

Donington circuit details at:
http://www.btcc.net/calendar/donington/

Twitter:

I gave my team @UKPMR plenty of work this afternoon after an off at craners. Missed qualy as a result. #BTCC. Apr 16
https://twitter.com/kelvin_fletcher/...11351462158340

Mistook my #BTCC Chevrolet for my #JohnDeere today. Won't be doing that again! @UKPMR #GrassCutter. Apr 16
https://twitter.com/kelvin_fletcher/...15275325825024

Kelvin Fletcher Twitter at:
https://twitter.com/kelvin_fletcher

----------


## Telly Watcher

Kelvin Fletcher admitted to being frustrated by the loss of track time after an incident curtailed his running during the second Dunlop MSA British Touring Car Championship practice session of the weekend at Donington Park.

The Power Maxed Racing driver was the only man not to set a representative time during the 40 minutes of running after a trip across the grass at the Craner Curves damaged the front end of his Chevrolet Cruze.

Forced to park up as a result, the 32-year-old was left to watch on from the sidelines for the remainder of the session and he admitted that the conditions on track, allied to a number of incidents for other drivers, had made it a tough start to his weekend.

âThereâs been a lot of dramas in the two sessions, and Iâve not really been able to get a lap in yet,â he said. âThe second session in particular was tough as I got a wheel onto the grass going into the Craner Curves, and I thought it would be better to go across the grass and rejoin.

âUnfortunately, I didnât take into account how low the front splitter is in these cars and with the wet grass, the car dug in and itâs caused quite a bit of damage.

âItâs a big step into touring cars and at the moment, itâs hard to match the intensity of these guys as they can go out at the start of practice and be right on it. I canât afford to be too ambitious too early as I am still getting a feeling for the car and am still learning.

âItâs a bit of a double edged sword in that respect, but while itâs disappointing that practice ended as it did, I know I have the pace and hopefully we can show that in qualifying.â

By Matt Salisbury, touringcartimes.com
http://www.touringcartimes.com/2016/...-fp2-incident/

The next BTCC event is at Thruxton on 7/8 May 2016.

Thruxton circuit details at:
http://www.btcc.net/calendar/thruxton/

----------


## lizann

he will start up an affair with bernice after she finally realises lawry is gay

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Kelvin Fletcher is going to become a dad for the first time.

The actor, who plays Andy Sugden in the ITV soap, is expecting a baby with his new wife Eliza Marsland.

Marsland has been showing off her growing baby bump in a series of Instagram pictures, with a recent one captioned: "Great day at Chester Races, even got a win in 🏆🐴 treating the bump to some vip [email protected]_fletcher."

The pair married in a secret ceremony last December, following nine years of dating. They had announced their engagement a year before.

Fletcher has played Andy since 1996.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...r-first-child/

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Kelvin Fletcher is leaving the show after a whopping 20 years as Andy Sugden, reports have revealed.  :EEK!: 

The actor has already filmed his final scenes in the role and will bow out on screen in the coming weeks, according to The Sun this evening (August 1).

An Emmerdale spokesperson declined to comment when approached by Digital Spy, but the claim follows many months of rumours that a big-name exit was on the way.

Back in March, Emmerdale boss Iain MacLeod hinted that somebody connected to Home Farm would be leaving the show.

Viewers have since seen Chrissie White attempt to frame Andy for shooting her 'dad' Lawrence - a crime actually committed by her troubled son Lachlan.

The Sun's report claims that a "big and dramatic" exit has been lined up for Andy, but the door will be left open for a possible return.

Fletcher joined the cast of Emmerdale in 1996, when his character - then known as Andy Hopwood - was fostered by Jack and Sarah Sugden.

Since then, Andy has been at the centre of some of Emmerdale's most dramatic storylines - including his on-off feud with his foster brother Robert, his eventful love life and the tragic death of his wife Katie.

Speaking in a live television interview last year, Kelvin hinted at a possible exit when he admitted: "I do remember a time [without Emmerdale] and I can quite easily imagine a time without - looking to a future without Emmerdale.

"It's a huge part of my life, it has been coming up to 20 years now. It's been very significant in my life and it's been a great opportunity and a great platform, but going forward, who knows what will come in the future, I guess."

Away from Emmerdale, Kelvin has been competing on the race track in his spare time since 2012 and reports tonight have suggested that he now wants to become a full-time rally driver. Talk about a career change!


Digital Spy


_I guess that he gets convicted for shooting Lawrence and will be sentenced to a lenghty prison sentence _

----------

Cheskazmum (01-08-2016), Glen1 (02-08-2016), lizann (02-08-2016), Ruffed_lemur (02-08-2016), tammyy2j (02-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

not another miscarriage of justice, innocent man in prison, let him leave to go stay with debbie and his kids or annie

----------

Glen1 (02-08-2016), Perdita (02-08-2016), Ruffed_lemur (02-08-2016), tammyy2j (02-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

They said on Good Morning Britain that Andy will not be leaving Emmerdale by being imprisoned .....

----------

Glen1 (02-08-2016), Ruffed_lemur (02-08-2016), tammyy2j (02-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> They said on Good Morning Britain that Andy will not be leaving Emmerdale by being imprisoned .....


Escapes and on the run?

----------

Perdita (02-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Escapes and on the run?


 Maybe .. however, there is this bit inside of me where I think Lawrence will come to his senses, forget about Bernice and Andy and will ensure that Andy will not be going to prison as innocent man .....  I am eternally hopeful  :Embarrassment:

----------

Glen1 (02-08-2016), Ruffed_lemur (03-08-2016), tammyy2j (03-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale's Kelvin Fletcher has broken his silence on the rumours he's leaving the soap - although we're just as confused as we were before.

It was reported on Monday (August 1) that the Andy Sugden actor has already filmed his final scenes and will depart on screen in the coming weeks.

ITV still hasn't confirmed Fletcher's possible exit, but it does follow months and months of speculation that a big-name departure was coming.

Fletcher, who's starred on Emmerdale for 20 years, finally tweeted on Tuesday night: "Leaving Emmerdale to become a rally driver? First I've heard! Although I do know one thing; there's some BIG surprises coming #Emmerdale"

 Follow
 Kelvin Fletcher ✔ @kelvin_fletcher
Leaving Emmerdale to become a rally driver? First I've heard! 

Although I do know one thing; there's some BIG surprises coming #Emmerdale
9:42 PM - 2 Aug 2016
  77 77 Retweets   352 352 likes

So, we know for sure he's unlikely to go into motorsports. But he also didn't say if he was leaving Emmerdale for anything else...

Not to mention, just what could these "BIG surprises" involve? Now we have more questions than answers.


Digital Spy


The entertainment reporters on the daytime tv all seem to have confirmed he is leaving though .....  :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maybe .. however, there is this bit inside of me where I think Lawrence will come to his senses, forget about Bernice and Andy and will ensure that Andy will not be going to prison as innocent man .....  I am eternally hopeful


I hope Lawrence does

----------

Perdita (03-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Escapes and on the run?


 if he is running to chrissie, i feel we could have a scene similar to max branning with andy arrested shouting lachlan did it she she calls cops on him

----------

Perdita (11-08-2016), tammyy2j (15-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale's Andy Sugden has finally discovered the horrifying truth about his current predicament, realising that his scheming partner Chrissie White has set him up.

The stage is now set for even more explosive scenes next week, as Andy's storyline comes to a head in dramatic style.

Friday's episode (August 12) saw on-the-run Andy make a return to the village, hoping that he could convince Chrissie to run away with him.

Chrissie (Louise Marwood) continued to play along with the pretence that she's supporting Andy, but it wasn't long before he caught her out - realising that she'd secretly called the police and was stalling him.

Proving herself as the next big Emmerdale superbitch, Chrissie has managed to frame Andy for the shooting of her 'dad' Lawrence - a crime actually committed by her twisted teenage son Lachlan.

As the truth dawned on Andy tonight, Chrissie ranted: "I always knew you were dim, but I can't believe it's taken you this long to work it out. Did you honestly think I was going to go on the run with you and Lockie? The three of us? Start a farm somewhere or live on a commune?"

And quizzed on what on earth she was up to, she replied: "You slept with Bernice! That pathetic, clownish stain of a woman. You slept with her and now you're going to pay."

Digital Spy can confirm that next week's Emmerdale episodes will see Andy try to flee the village once more, hoping that he can go back on the run - and stay away this time!

But will Andy really manage to go, or will Chrissie prove too much of a cunning match for him? Could he actually be caught and sent down?

With rumours still rife that Kelvin Fletcher is bowing out from the role of Andy, the stakes have never been higher and anything can happen...

Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (15-08-2016), helena1414 (15-08-2016), tammyy2j (15-08-2016)

----------


## emerald

All we can hope for is that Lawrence will come forward and save the day.  Maybe if he has some kind of affection left for Bernice he won't want to see her upset over Andy going to prison - a long shot, but maybe?...

----------

Glen1 (15-08-2016), Perdita (15-08-2016), tammyy2j (15-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Robert is his only hope, to help him get away and clear his name while he is gone

----------

Perdita (15-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Chrissie is going to cut herself and blame Andy for it   :Angry:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Chrissie is going to cut herself and blame Andy for it


She did that tonight the devious cow  :Angry:  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Perdita

> She did that tonight the devious cow


 :Embarrassment: 
Did not see the episode yet

----------


## Perdita

We're pretty sure that Emmerdale's Andy Sugden has never, ever been so happy to see his scheming brother Robert.

Andy's ordeal went from bad to worse tonight (August 15) as Chrissie engineered a brand new 'crime' to frame him for, which appeared to put the final nail in his coffin. But could Robert still hold the key to Andy's freedom?

Monday night's dramatic episode picked up right where Friday's left off, with Chrissie revealing her true colours to Andy (Kelvin Fletcher) in a tense showdown at Home Farm.

With the police on their way, for a moment it seemed like Andy might stick around and fight the attempted murder charge he's facing - confident that he could expose Chrissie's deception at the trial.


Showing it wouldn't be so easy, Chrissie (Louise Marwood) quickly played her ace card by slicing her own arm with a kitchen knife and shouting out to the police that Andy had attacked her. A classic soap trick!

Realising he was no match for Chrissie's games, Andy did a runner and raced through the woods nearby... only to come face-to-face with Robert in his car.

After being contacted by Victoria, Robert was all set to help Andy out of his current mess. Let's face it, if there's one villager who is capable of beating Chrissie at her own game, it's him!


As the Sugden brothers pondered their next move, Andy said: "Just keep driving. Try and get as far away from here as possible. I'll lie low for a bit, then try to get out of the country once things have died down.

"She's taken everything from me - my home, my family. I can't ever go back there again, can I? She's ruined my life."

But ruthless Robert replied: "Andy, we'll get you off this, alright? I don't know how but just give me some time and we'll get you off this. And then - me and you - we're going for her."

Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (15-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I have just seen an advert with Eamonn Holmes and Ruth Langford announcing the interview tomorrow on This Morning with Kelvin Fletcher explaining why he has decided to leave Emmerdale after 20 years  :Sad:

----------


## mariba

What???!!!! Is he never coming back?? Another reason to drop Emmerdale off my list...

----------


## mariba

What???!!!! Is he never coming back?? Another reason to drop Emmerdale off my list... 😞

----------


## Perdita

> What???!!!! Is he never coming back?? Another reason to drop Emmerdale off my list... ��


He is keen on Touring Car Motor Racing so I dare say he will be concentrating on that for a while but he said in an interview that acting is his first job so I would not rule out a return at some time in the future  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

I think he will be back if he does not injury himself badly or kill himself car racing

----------


## Perdita

The rumours were true - Emmerdale's Andy Sugden has said a heartbreaking goodbye to the village after 20 unforgettable years.

Tuesday's hour-long episode (August 16) ended with Andy successfully fleeing from the law by going on the run - leaving behind his on-off partner Bernice, who'd briefly considered going with him.

But why did Kelvin Fletcher decide to leave after so long as Andy? What's next for him? And could he ever come back? Here, Kelvin reveals the answers to those questions and a whole lot more... 

What made you decide to leave Emmerdale?

"I've always had aspirations to play other characters, but over the years I've always felt so happy and so challenged at Emmerdale. So the decision to leave the show never really came, until probably the last 18 months. I'd just had the happiest two or three years I've ever had at Emmerdale, with some really good storylines.

"I felt comfortable and confident in myself, so I wanted to at least give it a go and try other things. But it's testament to Emmerdale that I felt confident to pursue another challenge." 

Did you have to put a lot of thought into the decision to go?

"Well, it wasn't that I felt I couldn't get anything more out of the job, as every day at Emmerdale is a new challenge. But it was definitely a big decision to make and it took me the best part of a year. When I finally made the decision, it was a relief in many ways but I also knew what I was going to miss."

What did you make of your exit storyline?

"I thought it was great. I left it entirely in the hands of the Emmerdale team and had no input into how Andy would leave. I put my full trust in them to come up with a way for him to leave that was fitting for the character. It was a surprising exit storyline and I think it's been really well received. It's also fitted in well with other storylines which are going on in the show at the moment.

"I think what Emmerdale were quite excited about was that my exit storyline was the catalyst for further stories to come throughout the summer with Chrissie and Lawrence. 

"For example, it was the real start for Chrissie being this soap bitch they have planned. Chrissie wanting to send Andy down for a crime he didn't commit sets the bar quite high for her future!"

Has it been hard to keep so quiet about your exit?

"It's been very hard. The first people I told from the Emmerdale cast were Danny Miller (Aaron), Adam Thomas (Adam) and James Hooton (Sam). Those were the only three. I was waiting for the green light from the production before telling anyone, as I didn't want to ruin anything and we knew that Andy's exit was going to be a surprise. But as we work so closely together, I felt like I was holding this big secret and betraying some of my closest work colleagues.

"I did confide in people, but it wasn't until six months after I'd made the decision. Secrecy was paramount, so I think people were quite shocked when they heard the news but they were also really supportive and wished me all the best. That gave me confidence moving forward and it's exciting."

Did you get upset on your last day?

"I did get upset, yeah! There was a particular scene on my last day with Ryan Hawley (Robert), which was really emotional. Ryan has only been in the show for a couple of years, but he feels like my brother in real life and I feel a really close bond with him. 


"So when Andy was telling Robert he loves him and he'll miss him, that was genuine because there's a part of me that loved him and was going to miss him.

"Then obviously I had to say goodbye to everyone else on my last day, too. My mum and dad came in for my last scenes, so having them there was very emotional."


What were your favourite storylines over the years?

"There's been so many. I've always enjoyed the big stunt scenes that I've had - from the barn fire when I first started in Emmerdale, to years later when Victoria started a fire and Andy had to rescue people. 

"But for me the emotional scenes really stand out, for example when Katie had an affair with Robert. Even though I was a young kid at the time, I've also got clear memories of the time that Andy admitted to Jack that he'd started a fire.  

"More recently, the scenes of Andy losing Katie also stand out. They were quite sad but also some of my most enjoyable, including working with Ryan Hawley on that storyline."

What will you miss the most?

"It's the people who I'll miss the most - just going to work at Emmerdale, working with great people and having a laugh. It's a very happy place to work and that gave me an immense sense of fulfilment. So that will be the biggest void, I guess."

Did you have a good leaving party?

"Yeah, it was really good. I had a band playing and everyone was there from cast, crew and producers. Even the Emmerdale security guards were there. It was a really nice turnout and a chance for me to say thanks to everyone.

"Liz Estensen, who plays Diane, got up and did a great speech that really caught me off guard. When you've worked so closely with someone for so many years, to hear them saying so many lovely things about you is touching.

"In particular, Liz mentioned Clive Hornby who played Jack Sugden. Throughout my time at Emmerdale, Clive has been one of the biggest inspirations and memories, so it was lovely for Liz to mention and speak on behalf of him. I'd always hoped that Clive thought a lot of me, but to hear from Liz how highly he did think of me really did bring a tear to my eye.

"Danny Miller, who's become one of my best friends, also organised a video behind my back. They'd been filming a farewell video and they were all sarcastically taking the piss out of me in it! That was right up my street and I think the sentiments were spot on."

Where would you like to go from here?

"I want to continue to be challenged and feel a sense of fulfilment, like I have over the years at Emmerdale. I've got aspirations to do other genres and I'm really keen to play a different character, whether it's in comedy or action, and just do something that's completely different. I've been spoiled at Emmerdale over the years because I've had a taste of everything.

"But for me this is just a chance to showcase how versatile I am. I'm confident that I can do that, so I'm excited for other people to see me in a different role. It's also a leap into the unknown for me, because it's 20 years that I've been in this position. So I'm new to the game in many ways. Whatever will be, will be!"

Will Andy want revenge against Chrissie after everything that's happened?

"No, as I don't think he's that type of character. Robert is the brother who would seek revenge and that's what's great about his character, but Andy is very different and he'd take it on the chin. He'll move on and this is a lesson learned in life."

Is this really the last we've seen of Andy Sugden?

"Who knows? People have said they hope he's not leaving forever, but I really don't know what the future holds. For me Andy is a character I've grown to love and who I'll never forget. If there's a time in the future that Andy reappears as a man trying to prove his innocence, who knows?

"I'd leave any exciting future storylines in the capable hands of the talented producers, storylines and writers. For me as an actor, I still feel like I could give more with the part of Andy and I always will. But at this moment in time, I want to try a different challenge."

Digital Spy

----------

crystalsea (17-08-2016), kiwigirl (18-08-2016), Ruffed_lemur (18-08-2016), tammyy2j (18-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Kelvin Fletcher has become Dad of a baby girl .. congratulations to them  :Big Grin:

----------

JessicaMad (05-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Andy fled from the village last year after being framed by Chrissie White over the shooting of her dad Lawrence.
Her son Lachlan actually committed the crime, and his crimes were recently brought to light.
But when Chrissie learned Andy was cheating on her with Bernice, she turned on him in a shock revenge plot.
Knowing there was nothing he could do about being framed, he fled with the help of his brother Robert.
[undefined]Emmerdale's Kelvin Fletcher has teased a return for Andy Sugden after his exit last year [ITV ]
But as Series Producer Iain MacLeod teased what was to come on the soap, one tweet left fans hoping Andy would be back.
Kelvin tweeted Iain, asking him: â@Emmerdale can I have my job back? #AskIain.â

http://www.ok.co.uk/tv/emmerdale/986...p-itv-spoilers

----------


## kiwigirl

I would like to see Andys return, it would make sense now that his kids are home.

----------

Perdita (25-01-2017), tammyy2j (25-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I would like to see Andys return, it would make sense now that his kids are home.


And it is now clear he did not shoot Lawrence

----------

tammyy2j (25-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I would like to see Andys return, it would make sense now that his kids are home.


Andy would move heaven and earth to be with sick Sarah now, it does make sense for him to return that is if anyone can get hold of him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale's producer Iain MacLeod has addressed the rumours that Kelvin Fletcher could make a shock return as Andy Sugden.

Andy only left the show last August, but recent on-screen storylines have led to a lot of discussion about his character on forums and social media.

Andy and Debbie's daughter Sarah is currently at the centre of a major ongoing plot as she's been diagnosed with cancer, leaving viewers to wonder whether her dad will come back to support her.

When a mystery Â£20,000 donation was made to Sarah's health fund, some fans even speculated that Andy could be responsible â but it was later revealed that returning character Faith Dingle was the generous donor.

Andy Sugden goes on the run in Emmerdale
Â©  ITV
Asked outright whether Andy is returning, Iain told Digital Spy and other media at a press event: "There are no plans to do that at the moment, but I'd have to be an idiot not to have it in the back of my mind, as Andy Sugden is such a huge character and Kelvin's an amazing actor.

"There's nothing on the table to that effect at present, but I never stop thinking about random, surprising things that might happen or people who may return, so I wouldn't rule it out."

Kelvin played the role of Andy for 20 years from 1996, but he bowed out to pursue other acting opportunities.

Pete Barton and Andy Sugden in Emmerdale
Â©  ITV
Speaking after Andy's final scenes aired last year, Kelvin commented: "People have said they hope he's not leaving forever, but I really don't know what the future holds. For me Andy is a character I've grown to love and who I'll never forget.

"I'd leave any exciting future storylines in the capable hands of the talented producers, storylines and writers. For me as an actor, I still feel like I could give more with the part of Andy and I always will. But at this moment in time, I want to try a different challenge."


Digital Spy

----------


## emerald

I would also love to see him come back to see Sarah.  He's missing out on so much at the moment, including Robert's wedding (if it ever takes place that is...)  But I can understand that he wants to do something different after 20 years.

----------


## alcapo11

> I would also love to see him come back to see Sarah.  He's missing out on so much at the moment, including Robert's wedding (if it ever takes place that is...)  But I can understand that he wants to do something different after 20 years.


Yeah, he's missing his beloved brothers wedding. You know.... the one that killed his wife, but that's no biggie right?

----------


## emerald

I haven't forgotten Robert's behaviour but the two of them seemed to have made up just before Andy left.  They had a nice scene together where Andy told him to take care of Aaron.  Anyway, I don't think Robert actually killed Katie although he was there when she died.

----------


## alcapo11

> I haven't forgotten Robert's behaviour but the two of them seemed to have made up just before Andy left.  They had a nice scene together where Andy told him to take care of Aaron.  Anyway, I don't think Robert actually killed Katie although he was there when she died.


Robert definitely killed Katie, it was accidental but it was his fault and then he covered it up. Andy is just as bad though, I just didn't buy the storyline in which they made up before he left. So unrealistic!

----------

laurenm (26-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Bad news for those who want him to return ... 

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...s-andy-sugden/

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Kelvin Fletcher has revealed that Andy Sugden won't be returning to the village anytime soon.

The actor left the show in 2016 after 20 years in the role of Andy, but speculation has been rife about a comeback ever since.

But with Andy's daughter Sarah currently at the centre of a heartbreaking storyline that has seen her diagnosed with heart failure, a question mark has loomed over his possible return again.

However, fans who are hoping to see Andy back in the Dales as part of the ongoing plot could be disappointed, as Kelvin has reiterated that he has no plans to go back.

Speaking to Soaplife about the possibility of an Emmerdale return, Kelvin said: "I honestly don't know. Andy wasn't killed off, so technically I could return. But I genuinely haven't given it much thought.

"The two years since I left have flown by and, in many respects, my leaving still feels very fresh. I must get asked a couple of times a day when I'm going back.

"While Emmerdale is in my DNA, it's exciting doing different things."

Since leaving Emmerdale, Kelvin has appeared on new documentary Springtime on the Farm and also pursued work out in LA.

----------

EddyBee (17-07-2018)

----------


## EddyBee

Emmerdale needs Andy Sugden's return. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> Emmerdale needs Andy Sugden's return.


Yes, even if they get a different actor

----------

EddyBee (18-07-2018)

----------


## lizann

does he know he dont need to run anymore or that annie is dead

----------


## Perdita

> does he know he dont need to run anymore or that annie is dead


Where did he go to?  France?  Unlikely for him to return as Kelvin seems to love his racing ..

----------

